# Where are the Mangrove Snapper in Melbourne?



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

I come to florida and fish the Eau Gallie causway every year for Mangrove Snapper but this year the fishing has been horrible for me. Anyone know where they are hiding in this area? I drove down from Jersey and need to get enough for a fish fry for the family. Whiting or pompano action would be nice too. Some one please help.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Xray Lima said:


> I come to florida and fish the Eau Gallie causway every year for Mangrove Snapper but this year the fishing has been horrible for me. Anyone know where they are hiding in this area? I drove down from Jersey and need to get enough for a fish fry for the family. Whiting or pompano action would be nice too. Some one please help.


I can't tell you where to find grovers in Melbourne, but whiting and pompano should be easy to find in the surf.

Light double dropper rig baited with shrimp, squid, or best of all sand fleas, the caviar of surf baits. 

Use just enough weight to hold bottom and fish right in the first trough, between the sand and first sand bar.

For whiting, if you are casting out 50 feet, you are probably casting 40 feet to far...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Mangrove snapper? Try the catwalks at Sebastian.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys for the replys. Sebastiain is like 45 min away from where im at. Athough it is very good place to fish I want to stay in the Melbourne area IE.... Pineda, Eau Gallie causeway area. Driving an Expedition is no joke! lol


----------



## CO2FL2Live&Fish (Jan 21, 2007)

Xray,

Try fishing the surf across Patrick AFB on A1A. I see that you live or stationed at McGuire AFB.


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

CO2FL2Live&Fish said:


> Xray,
> 
> Try fishing the surf across Patrick AFB on A1A. I see that you live or stationed at McGuire AFB.


Hey, yeah I'm stationed at McGuire wishing I was at Patrick. But that wont ever happen since they made air traffic control a civilian position there. But i will try the Patrick beaches since i haven't yet. You been fishing there? Any luck? I've been hearing that fishing all around hasn't been very good this year.


----------

